# MK7 GTI calipers on MK5?



## Htraitor (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm due for a brake job and was planning to flush fluid and add SS lines while doing so. Then I came across a local guy selling his MK7 GTI front setup and I was wondering if that would fit my MK5. Has anyone tried this? Would this be a direct swap or would carrier bolts not line up? 
In any case before I go pulling parts I wanted to see if it would fit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

My guess would me no, considering the part numbers are way different. MKV and MKVI swap, sure. Someone else can chime in if they know for certain on the MKVII brakes.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Mk7 gti fronts are the same size as mkv and mk6 unless they are performance pack setup. Standard is 312mm PP is 340mm which is still slightly smaller than golf r. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Brightgolf said:


> Mk7 gti fronts are the same size as mkv and mk6 unless they are performance pack setup. Standard is 312mm PP is 340mm which is still slightly smaller than golf r.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


So you're saying the calipers and brackets will line up too? Now I'm curious too.  They look different...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Standard mk7 is 312mm rotors. The calipers may have the same size piston but be different 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Brightgolf said:


> Standard mk7 is 312mm rotors. The calipers may have the same size piston but be different
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I know the size. The OP was asking if he could swap swap MKVII GTI brakes onto his MKV. Calipers, brackets, pads, rotors, and all...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Should be a go









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Brightgolf said:


> Should be a go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  Awesome info. :thumbup: Thanks man!


----------



## Htraitor (Jun 28, 2004)

Brightgolf said:


> Should be a go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh where were you last week!!! 

In all fairness to you, I was pretty impatient with this project because of my bedding in plans so when I asked the question I already had a plan B lined up. While I did have a pretty sweet deal with a buddy of mine, upgrading my stock brakes became an awesome learning experience. (Side note: I'm impatient most of the time )
For those interested keep reading...

I learned the Wolfsburg edition has the same 312mm rotor and calipers as the GTI/GLI only they aren't powder coated red. That made my decision to do a budget upgrade a little easier as the existing platform is very capable of providing the kind of braking I was looking for without having to add spacers or larger wheels. Also, since my wife will be driving this car I wanted to be sure it did not feel like a race car but that it was more consistent and predictable. 

In the end I simply added stainless steel brake lines, EBC Redstuff pads, and Type200 DOT4 fluid that I sourced from Amazon.

Front
Centric 950.33015 Brake Line Kit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K3HEI0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_7LKzAnqKahN4O

Rear
Centric 950.33515 Brake Line Kit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K3N5DS/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_NGlUHTb2fXpn3

EBC Redstuff 
EBC Brakes DP31517C Redstuff Ceramic Low Dust Brake Pad https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C8YRTY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_cE3Siet1Epc52

ATE 706202 Original TYP 200 DOT 4 Brake Fluid - 1 Liter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VXRPL0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_j5Z3zbGKYB6S2

Total was $208.99 

*note: I used a pair of resurfaced blank rotors but others may need to purchase them with this project.

Bedding in for the EBC pads recommended 250+ miles of low/moderate braking which made my trip to Seaside FL, last night perfectly timed. 

I took the liberty to pull the calipers off and respray them using Dupicolor Caliper Paint that I had laying around in my garage. 

Dupli-Color BCP100 Red Brake Caliper Aerosol - 12 oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DKPKRO/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_Jg03zbSHDNZCZ

Since my wheels were off I also cleaned them inside and out. I freshened up all my bleeder valves with a wire brush and sand paper, and once everything was painted I baked to dry at 185* for about 30 min. 










All in all, I was very pleased with the final product both aesthetically and functionally it exceeded my expectations. 
I drove the first 350 miles like Ms. Daisy was sitting in my backseat. Initial impression is fantastic bite with much shorter stopping distance and others than a slight squeak during the first 100 miles they are quiet. After my 570 mile drive there is no real noticeable brake dust over my last pad so I can deal with that. The coming weeks will tell me more. 
I was a little curious how the pedal feel would change as a result of the SS lines. In the end they do give more feedback but not in a harsh ridged manner, just not as squishy as stock. My wife will appreciate that, and a happy wife = happy life. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

